# Weird food from your homeplace/country



## TanteEdgar (Jan 3, 2010)

I can start.

In Norway we have the "brunost", litterally translated to "brown cheese".

Brun=brown

Ost=cheese

Whenever you see a norwegian on vacation, no matter where on the globe, you can be sure that he/she brought the "brunost". Absolutely noone likes it except us and the russians, they are crazy about it.

I also know that the japanese have something called sushi....


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm about to cook up some squirrels I shot the other day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

Gator.... I don't like it but they sell it everywhere!!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 3, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 3, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Rocky Mountain Oysters


what about fish sticks?


----------



## revmdn (Jan 3, 2010)

Scrapple. The things left over stuff from a butchered pig, cooked with cornmeal and spices. Then formed into a loaf. Most people slice it and pan fry it. It's usually seved like bacon and sausage. So gross.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 3, 2010)

Not really weird, but I think it's just a local dish

California Burrito for the win! Pretty sure it's just a Socal thing.

Basically a burrito with Carne asada, cheese, french fries, sour cream, and guacamole.

Took a trip to el centro a few months ago and was pissed to find out they didn't have them there =( I've heard it's a "San Diego" thing.


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 4, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Not really weird, but I think it's just a local dishCalifornia Burrito for the win! Pretty sure it's just a Socal thing.
> 
> Basically a burrito with Carne asada, cheese, french fries, sour cream, and guacamole.
> 
> Took a trip to el centro a few months ago and was pissed to find out they didn't have them there =( I've heard it's a "San Diego" thing.


I live in humboldt county i eat my weekly cal. burrito. The only place i could find it was at a taco truck behind some bars. They charge 9$ which is what stops it from being my daily burrito. I grew up in the central valley with the best Mexican food, the workers at adalbertos called it the "gringo" burrito

I heard this old guy at my work telling me about eating opossums


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 4, 2010)

American readers of the Harry Potter novels may be familiar with the genuine English suet pudding with raisins, called spotted ######.

Edit: Oh dear! Those pound signs stand for the diminutive of "Richard," as in "Tricky Richard."


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL...I see Phil is looking at this forum too!

Tell ya what--I'll eat any of those foods people have mentioned so far! Strange foods is one of my passions. The gringo burrito sounds particularly good though.

I asked my wife to buy some liverwurst for the kids to try in their sandwiches--a favorite when I was a kid, but it's been a long time. I was looking for that meat-in-a-tube stuff that's also called braunschweiger. She brought home cans of three different things: liver pate, deviled ham spread and white meat chicken spread. Not what i was looking for but we'll try them.

Tonight, I made Tandoori checked (minus the oven). I cooked it on the BBQ with skewers. I also also cut up potatoes, carrots, a few onions and added some peas, seasoned all with curry, paprika (mostly for color), cardamom and some garlic, wrapped it all up in tin foil and barbequed that too. Made a bit of rice and told the kids they couldn't put soy sauce on it this time. Good stuff! Made up some chai tea too.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not sure what suet pudding is, but I do like rice pudding with rice, milk, raisins and cinnamon (one of the few foods I do like cinnamon on).

I've also had alligator too, twice at least. It was good once, but another time it was fishy and too chewy in a bad way.



PhilinYuma said:


> American readers of the Harry Potter novels may be familiar with the genuine English suet pudding with raisins, called spotted ######.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you guys really think that I buy crickets for my mantis...?


----------



## revmdn (Jan 4, 2010)

Uh, liverworst is dog food for people.


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 4, 2010)

Mantid Man said:


> Do you guys really think that I buy crickets for my mantis...?


Apparently some people think its fun to eat praying mantids also.

www.break.com/index/bugchick.html


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 4, 2010)

john conway said:


> Apparently some people think its fun to eat praying mantids also.www.break.com/index/bugchick.html


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## sbugir (Jan 4, 2010)

Peter said:


> LOL...I see Phil is looking at this forum too!Tell ya what--I'll eat any of those foods people have mentioned so far! Strange foods is one of my passions. The gringo burrito sounds particularly good though.
> 
> I asked my wife to buy some liverwurst for the kids to try in their sandwiches--a favorite when I was a kid, but it's been a long time. I was looking for that meat-in-a-tube stuff that's also called braunschweiger. She brought home cans of three different things: liver pate, deviled ham spread and white meat chicken spread. Not what i was looking for but we'll try them.
> 
> Tonight, I made Tandoori checked (minus the oven). I cooked it on the BBQ with skewers. I also also cut up potatoes, carrots, a few onions and added some peas, seasoned all with curry, paprika (mostly for color), cardamom and some garlic, wrapped it all up in tin foil and barbequed that too. Made a bit of rice and told the kids they couldn't put soy sauce on it this time. Good stuff! Made up some chai tea too.


A fan of Indian eh?

RogenJosh anyone?


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 4, 2010)

From Hawaii:

Spam musubi...well just about spam anything  

Poke' (say po-keh) Raw fish cubes...usually Ahi (tuna) seaweed, soy sauce.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG Poke' is amazing, my local sushi place serves it.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stink bean (_Parkia speciosa_) – this one stinks up the restroom like a stink bomb, but not as bad when eating it. Only eating with egg plant could get rid of the smell. Both local and aboriginal people in South East Asia love it.

Tortoise jelly (_Guilinggao_) – A dessert made of chinese herbs and powder from the shell of "golden coin turltle", an endangered turtle species.

Stinky tofu – Can smell it from a far distance as they were usually sold on the road side, similar to skunk’s smell but taste wonderful. A type of Tofu that been fermented by bacteria. Best trying it during winter.

D24 durian – Special type of the king of fruit, extremely strong odor. Widely ban on most hotels and all airplanes.

Probably more but usually after it is inside my stomach I tend to forget about it :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow Yen, most those foods sound like the smell terrible!

Anyone watch the show bizarre foods by chance?

Wish I could be like you Peter, it sounds so fun. I'm such a coward when it comes to weird foods though =(.

Ooh, BTW Conway - How about the "Special Quesedilla?"


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2010)

Ate dog when I lived in Korea. Just skinned up some rabbits we got today. Wouldn't consider that unusual though.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 4, 2010)

I think someone has spent too much time with his mantids...


----------



## Opivy (Jan 5, 2010)

Ooh, I had rabbit with cranberry sauce at a german restaurant once.. Forget what they call it - hausenpepher(sp?)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 5, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Ooh, I had rabbit with cranberry sauce at a german restaurant once.. Forget what they call it - hausenpepher(sp?)


Close enough. Hasenpfeffer is German rabbit stew. I've known chicken to be used instead of rabbit, but never with a cranberry sauce! It would have been imported from the US, and I understand that the cranberry growers are promoting sales of their fruit in Europe. Gott in Himmel!


----------



## C.way (Jan 5, 2010)

how about frying birds, durian fruits, and wild fern being cooked with chili and shrimps?


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 7, 2010)

How about the Holocaust?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

Mantid Man said:


> How about the Holocaust?







I thought we were talking about food.


----------



## ismart (Jan 7, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> I thought we were talking about food.


I think he might mean people cannibalizing each other?


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, I just didn't really express myself very well.... So again: how about people eating each other? Seriously, everyone has eaten human at some point, none of you guys had kebab before?


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 7, 2010)

Mmmm, long pig.

Rocky Mountain Oysters are the only strange thing I can think of in regards to Denver. I've never had them, and kind of boring when it comes to the foods I'm willing to eat. The strangest I've ever had would be shark, and that's hardly strange at all.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 7, 2010)

Once on a dare I ate "Squid Salad" at the local "Chinese" buffet. (I highly doubt that most of the food is actually authentic Chinese.)

Squid salad includes some unidentified red-orange sauce and whole squids.

I SWEAR TO JESUS THE DAMN SQUID MOVED.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 7, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> Once on a dare I ate "Squid Salad" at the local "Chinese" buffet. (I highly doubt that most of the food is actually authentic Chinese.) Squid salad includes some unidentified red-orange sauce and whole squids.
> 
> I SWEAR TO JESUS THE DAMN SQUID MOVED.


At a buffet? Ew... I wouldn't trust it


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 8, 2010)

Someone told me a story once:

A family with husband, wife and kids is at a restaurant in China (which obviously makes it a China restaurant) and the waiter keeps pointing at their dog and yabbling his ping-pong words. They want to be polite and smiles and cheers at him. Then he takes the dog with him and disappears. They think that he maybe took the dog to the kitchen to feed it or something. They wait for a loooong time and finally the dinner is served. Guess what's on the plate....

http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-content.../dog_meat_8.jpg

Yup, that's the one.....


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> Once on a dare I ate "Squid Salad" at the local "Chinese" buffet. (I highly doubt that most of the food is actually authentic Chinese.) Squid salad includes some unidentified red-orange sauce and whole squids.
> 
> I SWEAR TO JESUS THE DAMN SQUID MOVED.


I think that you probably got a Thai dish, Zoe. Yum pla muk ("yum" means salad, so I guess that they like it a lot!). The "unidentified red-orange sauce" (you have a good visual memory!) was fish sauce. If the squid did move, at least you know that it was fresh!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 8, 2010)

OH wonderful!

Fresh squids!

They looked like baby octopi, actually..

Ugh.

That was the only thing I've ever eaten that directly made me vomit.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 8, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> From Hawaii:Spam musubi...well just about spam anything


Funny...I saw this for the first time on Monday. A woman at work, from Hawaii, was eating it. She got it at a local restaurant named Aiei that I'll have to try. I thought it was some kind of sushi sandwich roll, but it was spam musubi!


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 14, 2010)

We have something called "komle".

You take potatoes, mash them into nothing and then you... make some kind of potato balls! ######, can't you just eat the potatoes right away instead of squashing them and then "rebuild" them and THEN after a day of work, eat them?

We also had a turkish restaurant. The food was like ######, luckily it burned to the ground about a week ago...


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Scrapple is awesome! It's one of my favorites, although I haven't gotten to enjoy it lately.

There is a particular secret to cooking Scrapple - cut it just the right thickness and brown both sides, so it forms a crispy shell and a moist interior. So good...

The only food to make me nearly vomit (aside from the occasional gristle in pork BBQ or the bad tasting stuff sometimes occurring in Chicken products, yeuuugh) was a dried apricot. It was part of a Halloween game where we were all blindfolded and then given various snacks and told they were human body parts. A skinned grape was someone's eye ball. The dried apricot was an ear. It literally made me believe I was going all Mike Tyson!

There is a dish that I seem to only see around here called Black Diamond Steak. It is my favorite food ever. I have no idea how it is made, but I think it might be marinated and aged a bit before cooking - something makes it extremely tender and very juicy and full of flavor.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 14, 2010)

black pudding is local to me made in bury about 10 miles from me, its great with a fry up

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding

and further up north in scotland they have haggis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis


----------

